# Give me a name for this wood Please!



## rtriplett (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought this wood at Hughes Hardwoods in Chico, CA. The guy there said someone had some boards in the trunk of his car and they bought it. they did not know what it is. I only know it was too pretty to pass on at least one piece. 58" x7.5"x 3/4" I think it might be Walnut. The pink color and the figure is unusual-to me. Any ideas ? It is about as heavy as Walnut would be when very dry. I would like to have a catchy name when I turn it into a box and sell it!!
Thanks, Robert [attachment=7402][attachment=7403][attachment=7404]


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like some Bubinga I have. But it is considerably harder and heavier than walnut...


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 3, 2012)

It has the coloring of walnut. What does it smell like? Walnut has a distinct wonderful aroma that can't be confused with anything else.


----------



## BurlsorBust (Jul 4, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like some Bubinga I have. But it is considerably harder and heavier than walnut...
> ...



+2, lower grade bubinga, but still very pretty.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2012)

I've had Sapele that had those distinct lines also. Sapele is one of those woods that has a thousand faces.


----------



## phinds (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like bubinga to me too. Check the end grain against the end grain pics on my site.


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 8, 2012)

I would swag it as Bubinga too.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 22, 2012)

I call all my unknown woods Unobtainium It is a term to describe something that is so secret that even you don't know what it is. Here recently I purchase 14 pieces of new unobtainium burls. Hopefully I can get a better idea of what some are in this forum, my pen guys were not much help.

Bill


----------

